# Produzieren die Spiele Entwickler nur noch Müll heutzutage?



## hamsterfan83 (6. April 2017)

Kommt es euch auch nicht so vor, das die Spiele Entwickler einen Flop nach dem anderen produzieren? Denkt ihr auch, das die Spiele sich stark verändert haben und keinen wirklichen inhalt mehr bieten?

Für mich waren die meisten Spiele seit der Playstation 4 Ära eine einzige Enttäuschung. Die Grafik hat sich zwar verbessert, aber irgendwie haben die Spiele ihre Seele verloren. Man spürt dieses gewisse etwas einfach nicht mehr. Ich hatte schon lange kein Spiel mehr mit einer richtig packenden und geilen story gespielt. Es scheint so, als ob den Entwicklern die Ideen ausgehen würden und sie setzen einfach nur noch auf oberflächliches, anstatt die Spieler im innern, in ihrer Seele zu berühren und eine Story abzuliefern, die auch eine gewisse Botschaft in sich trägt, die einem dieses Gefühl der Gänsehaut geben.

Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Z.b. Metal Gear Solid für die Psone. Ein Meilenstein der Spiele Geschichte. Da hat einfach alles gestimmt aber so etwas bekommen wir heutzutage nicht mehr geboten. Nur noch diese modernen Spiele, wo man das Gefühl hat, das sie nur zur verblödung der Gesellschaft dienen.

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht allein. Es muss doch jemand geben, der das genau so sieht wie ich!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. April 2017)

Kommt es euch auch nicht so vor, das die Spiele Entwickler einen Flop nach dem anderen produzieren? Denkt ihr auch, das die Spiele sich stark verändert haben und keinen wirklichen inhalt mehr bieten?
 

 

 

nö.

 

ich hatte jetzt mal mit dem neuen deus ex angefangen und bin hin und weg. spiele es schon seit teil 1. ich war in dem game auch schon so hin und weg, dass ich nich einmal gemerckt hatte dass meine frau neben mir stand.

 

es gibt so viele games und natürlich auch menschen... da wirst du hier keine passende antwort finden für dich und auch sonst nirgendwo.

 

ciao


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2017)

Empfinde das auch nicht so. Vor allem wenn man seine Spiele hauptsächlich über Steam bezieht. Klar gibt es da viele Sachen, wo sich die Entwickler die Zeit und Mühe hätten sparen können, aber der Großteil der Spiele ist doch recht interessant.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2017)

Classic war einfach das beste Wow.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. April 2017)

Classic war einfach das beste Wow.

 

... und über den berg ist kürzer als zu fuß. manchmal ist es auch dasselbe wie schach, nur ohne würfel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2017)

NieR Automata, Horizon Zero Dawn, Persona 5, Uncharted, Last Guardian. RE7. Nur um mal ein paar Spiele zu nennen. Alle haben die Story mehr oder weniger im Vordergrund. Und vor zwei Jahren hatten wir mit The Witcher 3 eines der besten RPG überhaupt. Verstehe nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2017)

ich glaube es geht eher darum, dass ein minderes spiel mit gleicher medienpräsenz und nachhall weniger aufmerksamkeit bekommt, als zb me: a (in your face biatch ^^ )
die hochgelobten titel erzielen bei weitem nicht die zahlen und bewertungen, die sie sollten. aus 2:1 wird eben ganz schnell 1:2.
als bsp.: NIER kenne und kannte ich zb überhaupt nicht. eingeschlagen hat es wie 6. august ´45.......

es wird absolut kein schrott produziert. oftmals wird den studios leider viel zu schnell der hahn abgedreht. ebenso bekommt man halt als suchti eines spiels teils nicht jedes jahr eine fortsetzung. (omg man stelle sich vor die cod kiddies müssten 2-3 jahre am stück den selben multiplayer spielen). quantität und qualität sind leider in den letzten jahren zu ersterem gegangen. du solltest dafür aber nicht unbedingt beim mainstream nach neuerungen suchen. sonder eher bei dir um die ecke.

ebenso sollte man beachten: man kann das rad nicht neu erfinden. ein shooter wird immer ein shooter bleiben usw.(  die frage ist wie viele andere komponenten hat er? shooter mit rpg, strategie, diplo elementen usw)


----------



## Ogil (7. April 2017)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass nur Müll produziert wird. Es werden mehr Spiele produziert - und damit auch mehr schlechte Spiele. Aber eben auch mehr gute. Man muss sich eben besser informieren, mal Reviews abwarten und nicht gleich die neuesten Hype-Titel vorbestellen nur weil der als super-duber-mega-geil beworben wird.


----------



## cloudy-sky (7. April 2017)

Ich finde auch nicht, dass Müll produziert wird. Ich stelle mir es als Entwickler eh schwierig vor den Großteil der Leute glücklich zu machen, da die Leute ja irgendwie immer etwas Neues wollen und nicht die alten Stories/Gameplays. 

 

Finde es auch super, dass es für jeden Geschmack etwas gibt (für portable Geräte gibt es mittlerweile ja auch eine unfassbare Menge an tollen Games).


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2017)

Gerade 2017 ist schon soviel genialer Scheiß rausgekommen. Gerade NieR Automata (was ja oben schon erwähnt wurde) beweist dass auch heute Spiele rauskommen die einen noch aus den Latschen hauen.

 

Mag sein, dass es Leute gibt denen Spiele keinen Spaß mehr machen. Nur dann frage ich mich: Warum ist das ein Problem? Nutzt die Freizeit für andere tolle Sachen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2017)

Es kommt auch immer drauf an wo man seinen Fokus legt und wie weit man seine "Scheuklappen" auf macht. Wenn du jede/n Woche/Monat nur die AAA-Titel spielst wird man irgendwann irre. Auch wenn diese von einem neutralen Standpunkt sicher "gut" sind, findet man doch viel mehr Spieleperlen, wenn man auch den Indie-Markt oder JRPGs mit einbezieht.

 

Und generell sollte man sich nicht vom Hype anstecken lassen, was mir aber auch immer wieder schwer fällt.


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Die heutigen Spiele sind grafisch absolut Top, jedoch fehlt es den meisten Spielen einfach an Charakter. Wenn ich an die Anfangszeiten der Games denke, haben diese noch richtig Spaß gemacht und hatten einen ordentlichen Suchtfaktor. Heute kommen täglich neue Spiele raus, wo es in erster Linie darum geht durch Ingame-Käufe dem Spieler ordentlich Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## kristiann (21. Januar 2018)

Muss nicht heißen..es gibt manchmal komme einen Flop..damit muss man rechnen aber ich persönlich achte da schon drauf.
Bei einer App zum Beispiel, da zahle ich manchmal auch gerne Geld dafür - Hauptsache es ist was gutes.

Neulich habe ich auf *entfernt* verschiedene Casinos mit Startguthaben gefunden.
Da habe ich mich echt super schlau gemacht.

Aber so kann man es bei jedem Game machen.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2018)

Muss nicht heißen..es gibt manchmal komme einen Flop..damit muss man rechnen aber ich persönlich achte da schon drauf.
Bei einer App zum Beispiel, da zahle ich manchmal auch gerne Geld dafür - Hauptsache es ist was gutes.

Neulich habe ich auf *casinolink* verschiedene Casinos mit Startguthaben gefunden.
Da habe ich mich echt super schlau gemacht.

Aber so kann man es bei jedem Game machen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

